# Volvo luxury bus Islamabad to lahore



## Burhan Wani

Now very seldom I get floored by something I see in Lahore as I always feel that we the people here pay through our nose to get what it's worth.... Well, I'm floored.

Just tried out the Volvo luxury bus liner CONNECT that's going to be serving Lahore and Islamabad to start with and get this, its only a 21 seater with all recliner seats, dish tv, movie bank, music bank, Laptop charger, toilet on board, stove away kitchen on board, Very polite and courteous staff...

The service between Islamabad and Lahore will be non stop and once the Karachi motorway is up and running, they are to start their operations for there as well.

Their terminal in Lahore is located at Fortress stadium and in Islamabad at the junction of public pindi and Kashmir highway...

Loved the food and trust me this way more than any domestic airline will serve you...

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Horus @Windjammer @Akheilos @DESERT FIGHTER @Oscar @Khafee @Shamain @Zibago @Umair Nawaz @Zarvan @django @Color_Less_Sky

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Srinivas

Gives a look and feel of flight journey.

I travelled from Bangalore to Hyderabad in a similar one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

main busses main safar nai karta, direct jahaz main karta hun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Srinivas said:


> Gives a look and feel of flight journey.
> 
> I travelled from Bangalore to Hyderabad in a similar one.


Can you please share the name of service provider?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jonah Arthur said:


> Can you please share the name of service provider?


Jai Mata Bus service
or
Lakshmi Prasad transhport sherwish

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Srinivas

Srinivas said:


> Gives a look and feel of flight journey.
> 
> I travelled from Bangalore to Hyderabad in a similar one.



Olivea bus service , it was there from 2011 I think.

For the guy who is trolling here, these days people are preferring flights to these kind of buses because of lower fares they are offering. I travel a lot !

I started using flights to travel between cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

@Jonah Arthur Very happy to see such +ve developments!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Srinivas said:


> Olivea bus service , it was there from 2011 I think.
> 
> For the guy who is trolling here, these days people are preferring flights to these kind of buses because of lower fares they are offering. I travel a lot !
> 
> I started using flights to travel between cities.









Khafee said:


> @Jonah Arthur Very happy to see such +ve developments!


Yes sir but we want more.
More Indigenous projects and product development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Jonah Arthur said:


> View attachment 300246



Nice bus. Just out of curiosity, isn't dishtv Indian? Can you legally get it in Pakistan? Or are they using it illegally?


----------



## monitor

Jonah Arthur said:


> Now very seldom I get floored by something I see in Lahore as I always feel that we the people here pay through our nose to get what it's worth.... Well, I'm floored.
> 
> Just tried out the Volvo luxury bus liner CONNECT that's going to be serving Lahore and Islamabad to start with and get this, its only a 21 seater with all recliner seats, dish tv, movie bank, music bank, Laptop charger, toilet on board, stove away kitchen on board, Very polite and courteous staff...
> 
> The service between Islamabad and Lahore will be non stop and once the Karachi motorway is up and running, they are to start their operations for there as well.
> 
> Their terminal in Lahore is located at Fortress stadium and in Islamabad at the junction of public pindi and Kashmir highway...
> 
> Loved the food and trust me this way more than any domestic airline will serve you...
> View attachment 300236
> 
> View attachment 300237
> 
> View attachment 300238
> 
> View attachment 300241
> 
> View attachment 300243
> 
> View attachment 300244
> 
> View attachment 300245
> 
> View attachment 300246




very intriguing i could not believe a country like Pakistan could have this kind of luxury .


----------



## Zibago

Jonah Arthur said:


> View attachment 300247
> 
> View attachment 300248
> 
> 
> @Horus @Windjammer @Akheilos @DESERT FIGHTER @Oscar @Khafee @Shamain @Zibago @Umair Nawaz @Zarvan @django @Color_Less_Sky


Ab jahaz pay koi nahe jaye ga Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Jonah Arthur said:


>



Coachbuilder ?


----------



## django

Jonah Arthur said:


> Now very seldom I get floored by something I see in Lahore as I always feel that we the people here pay through our nose to get what it's worth.... Well, I'm floored.
> 
> Just tried out the Volvo luxury bus liner CONNECT that's going to be serving Lahore and Islamabad to start with and get this, its only a 21 seater with all recliner seats, dish tv, movie bank, music bank, Laptop charger, toilet on board, stove away kitchen on board, Very polite and courteous staff...
> 
> The service between Islamabad and Lahore will be non stop and once the Karachi motorway is up and running, they are to start their operations for there as well.
> 
> Their terminal in Lahore is located at Fortress stadium and in Islamabad at the junction of public pindi and Kashmir highway...
> 
> Loved the food and trust me this way more than any domestic airline will serve you...
> View attachment 300236
> 
> View attachment 300237
> 
> View attachment 300238
> 
> View attachment 300241
> 
> View attachment 300243
> 
> View attachment 300244
> 
> View attachment 300245
> 
> View attachment 300246


This is first class executive style service, kudos to the service providers ,I bet they were better than PIA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

gslv mk3 said:


> Coachbuilder ?


Must be imports. Probably from HK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

jaunty said:


> Nice bus. Just out of curiosity, isn't dishtv Indian? Can you legally get it in Pakistan? Or are they using it illegally?



Dish TV is American not India, just like iPhone is available in India doesnt mean its Indian


----------



## Burhan Wani

jaunty said:


> Nice bus. Just out of curiosity, isn't dishtv Indian? Can you legally get it in Pakistan? Or are they using it illegally?


I think there are authorized dealers to provide dishtv and have license.



django said:


> This is first class executive style service, kudos to the service providers ,I bet they were better than PIA


It look like.




monitor said:


> very intriguing i could not believe a country like Pakistan could have this kind of luxury .


A question raised inn my mind do you have these kind of buses or have superior ones?



Zibago said:


> Ab jahaz pay koi nahe jaye ga Lahore


Bullet train bun jae Islamabad to Lahore to banda hafte mein aik baar dahi bhalle aur nihari kha aaia Lahore se.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pulsar

Cost of a ticket? Probably same as the cost of an airline ticket. If so, people would rather fly!


----------



## Zibago

Jonah Arthur said:


> I think there are authorized dealers to provide dishtv and have license.
> 
> 
> It look like.
> 
> 
> 
> A question raised inn my mind do you have these kind of buses or have superior ones?
> 
> 
> Bullet train bun jae Islamabad to Lahore to banda hafte mein aik baar dahi bhalle aur nihari kha aaia Lahore se.


7000 kay dahi bhallay ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zibago said:


> 7000 kay dahi bhallay ಠ_ಠ



Point.


----------



## RAMPAGE

monitor said:


> very intriguing i could not believe a country like Pakistan could have this kind of luxury .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Jonah Arthur said:


> Now very seldom I get floored by something I see in Lahore as I always feel that we the people here pay through our nose to get what it's worth.... Well, I'm floored.
> 
> Just tried out the Volvo luxury bus liner CONNECT that's going to be serving Lahore and Islamabad to start with and get this, its only a 21 seater with all recliner seats, dish tv, movie bank, music bank, Laptop charger, toilet on board, stove away kitchen on board, Very polite and courteous staff...
> 
> The service between Islamabad and Lahore will be non stop and once the Karachi motorway is up and running, they are to start their operations for there as well.
> 
> Their terminal in Lahore is located at Fortress stadium and in Islamabad at the junction of public pindi and Kashmir highway...
> 
> Loved the food and trust me this way more than any domestic airline will serve you...
> View attachment 300236
> 
> View attachment 300237
> 
> View attachment 300238
> 
> View attachment 300241
> 
> View attachment 300243
> 
> View attachment 300244
> 
> View attachment 300245
> 
> View attachment 300246


Price?


----------



## takeiteasy

xyxmt said:


> Dish TV is American not India


Its an Indian brand available in India and Sri Lanka. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dish_TV 
NVM.


----------



## xyxmt

takeiteasy said:


> Its an Indian brand available in India and Sri Lanka. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dish_TV
> NVM.



I know only one Dish TV network and thats US
https://planetdish.com/


----------



## Burhan Wani

Akheilos said:


> Price?


3300 Rs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Jonah Arthur said:


> I think there are authorized dealers to provide dishtv and have license.
> 
> 
> It look like.
> 
> 
> 
> A question raised inn my mind do you have these kind of buses or have superior ones?
> 
> 
> Bullet train bun jae Islamabad to Lahore to banda hafte mein aik baar dahi bhalle aur nihari kha aaia Lahore se.




of course we are a first developing country .
our bus company like sohag green line saintmartin paribahahan offering Mercedes Benz Scania bus for travel from Dhaka to Chittagong bazaar and some other places . very recently green line introduce sleeper service too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Im sold, i will be using this service from now on considering i almost perished due to the stupidity of Daewoo the last time.


----------



## Manindra

xyxmt said:


> Dish TV is American not India, just like iPhone is available in India doesnt mean its Indian


But that Particular Dish Tv is indian run by Essel Group & Zindagi Channel which shown also own by Essel group.


----------



## xyxmt

Manindra said:


> But that Particular Dish Tv is indian run by Essel Group & Zindagi Channel which shown also own by Essel group.



could be, but anyone who pays will get services then why are you surprise its available in Pakistan


----------



## The Sandman

Horus said:


> i almost perished due to the stupidity of Daewoo the last time.


u mean to say k daewoo ab farigh ho gyi hai?


----------



## Blue Marlin

Jonah Arthur said:


> 3300 Rs


at what distance? does it travel


----------



## xyxmt

Jonah Arthur said:


> 3300 Rs



Last year i traveled from Pindi to Lahore in Daewoo and it costed 1100, was comfortable enough although these seats look bit more comfy, had TVs was playing some movie but who watches movie in a moving bus, snacks and drinks/coffee was served. i would rather travel in that bus and give the difference to some poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

xyxmt said:


> could be, but anyone who pays will get services then why are you surprise its available in Pakistan


I don't think Dish Tv has licence to operate in Pakistan, so GoP loss revenue if someone use it illegally.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

xyxmt said:


> Last year i traveled from Pindi to Lahore in Daewoo and it costed 1100, was comfortable enough although these seats look bit more comfy, had TVs was playing some movie but who watches movie in a moving bus, snacks and drinks/coffee was served. i would rather travel in that bus and give the difference to some poor.



At RS 1500 you can travel on their luxury bus .. Which is much more comfy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Blue Marlin said:


> at what distance? does it travel


390 Kilo Meters.
Islamabad to Lahore.



xyxmt said:


> Last year i traveled from Pindi to Lahore in Daewoo and it costed 1100, was comfortable enough although these seats look bit more comfy, had TVs was playing some movie but who watches movie in a moving bus, snacks and drinks/coffee was served. i would rather travel in that bus and give the difference to some poor.


You are right but try to understand it's importance.
Volvo luxury bus service will create a level and increase competition in market. As you know whenever new technology or product with superior features introduced in market it have very high rates.
I think other service providers will try to raise their standards just like this bus service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Jonah Arthur said:


> You are right but try to understand it's importance.
> Volvo luxury bus service will create a level and increase competition in market. As you know whenever new technology or product with superior features introduced in market it have very high rates.
> I think other service providers will try to raise their standards just like this bus service.



thats what I am saying, Daewoo service was pretty close to this with half the price, I dont think they are offering Rs 1500 more service than Daewoo. I usually get claustrophobic travelling in busses or airplanes but Daewoo seats were roomy enough that i felt comfortable..So this quality of service had already been there they are not introducing anything new


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jonah Arthur said:


> 3300 Rs



You can use that for fuel and toll tax.. I use Altis and the consumption and (excluding toll).. I'm pretty sure I can travel to and back from Islamabad - Lahore... In 3000 RS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You can use that for fuel and toll tax.. I use Altis and the consumption and (excluding toll).. I'm pretty sure I can travel to and back from Islamabad - Lahore... In 3000 RS.


46 litres of petrol hmm good.




xyxmt said:


> thats what I am saying, Daewoo service was pretty close to this with half the price, I dont think they are offering Rs 1500 more service than Daewoo. I usually get claustrophobic travelling in busses or airplanes but Daewoo seats were roomy enough that i felt comfortable..So this quality of service had already been there they are not introducing anything new


You are right they just increased food quality, tv etc.
Not very remarkable difference.
I think the fare should be not more than 2000 with all these features.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You can use that for fuel and toll tax.. I use Altis and the consumption and (excluding toll).. I'm pretty sure I can travel to and back from Islamabad - Lahore... In 3000 RS.



What about costs for wear and tear, in addition to fuel?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> What about costs for wear and tear, in addition to fuel?



Wear and tear? Cars are meant to be driven .. Unless you are driving a mustang or some expensive sport car


----------



## VCheng

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Wear and tear? Cars are meant to be driven .. Unless you are driving a mustang or some expensive sport car



What about lubricants, tires and brakes, not to mention depreciation etc?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> What about lubricants, tires and brakes, not to mention depreciation etc?



Dude .. I change oil after 2500 kms... Tires after 30K.. 300 km isn't that long.. Depreciation .. Sir Toyota,Honda sell like hot cakes .. Specially if the vehicles are well kept .. Drive em for 3 years and sell em.


----------



## VCheng

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude .. I change oil after 2500 kms... Tires after 30K.. 300 km isn't that long.. Depreciation .. Sir Toyota,Honda sell like hot cakes .. Specially if the vehicles are well kept .. Drive em for 3 years and sell em.



Yes, but a trip here and there is a very different situation than regular trips back and forth. It all adds up. Fuel costs are between one-third and one-half of the total cost to run a vehicle, once all the factors are fully accounted for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Jonah Arthur said:


> 390 Kilo Meters.
> Islamabad to Lahore.
> 
> 
> You are right but try to understand it's importance.
> Volvo luxury bus service will create a level and increase competition in market. As you know whenever new technology or product with superior features introduced in market it have very high rates.
> I think other service providers will try to raise their standards just like this bus service.


thats about right 3300pkr is about £23 which will get you from preston to london in economy. but only if you book in about a month in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> What about costs for wear and tear, in addition to fuel?


You can't help it, Can you?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

xyxmt said:


> I know only one Dish TV network and thats US
> https://planetdish.com/





Manindra said:


> I don't think Dish Tv has licence to operate in Pakistan, so GoP loss revenue if someone use it illegally.



Similar logos but not the same company

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

xyxmt said:


> Dish TV is American not India, just like iPhone is available in India doesnt mean its Indian



You are wrong. You are confusing dish network and dish tv. Dish network is American. But dish tv is Indian owned by Zee. In fact there are at least 5-6 DTH companies in India.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dish_Network
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dish_TV



Jonah Arthur said:


> I think there are authorized dealers to provide dishtv and have license.



I happened to look it up. They are not authorized by govt of Pakistan and all of them operate illegally. I don't know why Pakistani companies just don't come up with DTH services when there is a clear demand for it.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Blue Marlin said:


> thats about right 3300pkr is about £23 which will get you from preston to london in economy. but only if you book in about a month in advance.


Who will travel in bus in presence of bullet trains. 



jaunty said:


> You are wrong. You are confusing dish network and dish tv. Dish network is American. But dish tv is Indian owned by Zee. In fact there are at least 5-6 DTH companies in India.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dish_Network
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dish_TV
> 
> 
> 
> I happened to look it up. They are not authorized by govt of Pakistan and all of them operate illegally. I don't know why Pakistani companies just don't come up with DTH services when there is a clear demand for it.


There are many others illegal things. Take it light.


----------



## jaunty

Jonah Arthur said:


> There are many others illegal things. Take it light.



I am taking it light alright. In fact Indians benefit from it the most. I am just pointing out an obvious revenue and business loss for you guys. If you are happy with that who am I to complain lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Jonah Arthur said:


> 390 Kilo Meters.
> Islamabad to Lahore.
> 
> 
> You are right but try to understand it's importance.
> Volvo luxury bus service will create a level and increase competition in market. As you know whenever new technology or product with superior features introduced in market it have very high rates.
> I think other service providers will try to raise their standards just like this bus service.


thats about right 3300pkr is about £23 which will get you from preston to london in economy. but only if you both in about a month in advance. so yeah it


Jonah Arthur said:


> Who will travel in bus in presence of bullet trains.
> 
> 
> There are many others illegal things. Take it light.


well yeah i guess but then you have to pay around £150.00

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Zibago said:


> Ab jahaz pay koi nahe jaye ga Lahore



The real competition would have been a fast bullet train .............. buses cannot compete with air travel because ISB-LHE air travel is hardly half an hour whereas a bus no matter how luxurious it is would take 4 to 5 hours. People who fly to save time won't travel on this bus.


----------



## nair

That bus looks pretty cool........ I dont think we have such services here..... Heard of something similar between chennai and bangalore, i doubt they operate it now.......


----------



## livingdead

wow... it looks like interior of a commercial flight...


----------



## Muhammad Omar

It Also has a Kitchen and a Washroom....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You can use that for fuel and toll tax.. I use Altis and the consumption and (excluding toll).. I'm pretty sure I can travel to and back from Islamabad - Lahore... In 3000 RS.



Agreed. There is nothing better than to be driving in your own vehicle. I have an old charade and i went to Islamabad and back including the toll taxes in 3000. Went from GT road and came back to lahore via motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Awesome modern coaches to travel on, but very expensive fares.


----------



## Xracer

gslv mk3 said:


> Coachbuilder ?


Volvo........


----------



## singlefighter

monitor said:


> very intriguing i could not believe a country like Pakistan could have this kind of luxury .



Bhai saab kiya samjhatay hain ap Pakistan ko apkay baangladesh say bohat agay hay pakistan each and every way of life


----------



## singlefighter

gslv mk3 said:


> Coachbuilder ?



Volvo which is from Austria but don't know they are from mainland or from some where else i mean assembly line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

